# Recommendations for Eschatology Sermons



## Marrow Man (Nov 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can give a recommendation for a series (or single) sermon or lecture on eschatology.

This is not for me but for my mom, so please make this simple enough for a layman. She attends a country Baptist church, she hasn't gotten a whole lot of deep teaching over the years, etc. The default position she's heard her whole life has been, of course, dispensationalism. She's never heard anything different, except from me. So, a critique of that sort of eschatology would probably be most helpful, though anything would be appreciated.

The WHI had a helpful discussion on this a month or so ago. I'm going to send her a copy of that, but I was looking for more recommendations.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 25, 2008)

https://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&Keyword=David^Lowman


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Tim, i have found this resource helpful Kim Riddlebarger , specifically this sermon/lecture Amillenialism 101


----------



## Kim G (Nov 25, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> Hi Tim, i have found this resource helpful Kim Riddlebarger , specifically this sermon/lecture Amillenialism 101



I'm actually listening to the third lecture this very minute. Since Riddlebarger used to be dispensational pre-mil, he speaks in a language I can understand , dealing out Scripture to overcome my mind's objections. This series is not hard to follow, and it has a lot of great stuff.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 25, 2008)

Arturo Azurdia is EXCELLENT.

Check out the resources on Monergism.com, particularly his exposition of Revelation.

Monergism :: Arturo G. Azurdia III

If you want it specifically tailored to the more narrow issue of eschatology, then go with Riddlebarger. He is the one who turned me from being historic premil (my position for almost four decades).

The value of Azurdia is that he is preaching to a normal congregation and dealing with eschatology as a function of his explaining of the actual text of Revelation sermonically. But, it is more than 80 sermons long. Riddlebarger has a couple of series that are much more concise, but speaks in a more polemical vein. On balance, decide based on where your mom is in terms of her patience for cognitive dissonance.


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 25, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Arturo Azurdia is EXCELLENT.



Youre right. Riddlebarger is fantastic but the exposition of Revelation by Azurdia sealed the deal for me 
-----Added 11/25/2008 at 01:50:02 EST-----


Kim G said:


> he speaks in a language I can understand


 I agree


----------



## Kim G (Nov 25, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> Youre right. Riddlebarger is fantastic but the exposition of Revelation by Azurdia sealed the deal for me



After these two recommendations, it looks like I'm going to have to try Azurdia next! In my 25 years of existence, I've been in three churches. In all three churches, a sermon series on Revelation started right when I joined. Of course these were dispensational pre-mil churches. I don't understand anything I read in Revelation anymore, and I've wanted to hear sermons from a reformed perspective on the book.

So, thanks everyone!


----------



## the particular baptist (Nov 25, 2008)

Kim G said:


> PactumServa72 said:
> 
> 
> > Youre right. Riddlebarger is fantastic but the exposition of Revelation by Azurdia sealed the deal for me
> ...



The Monergism link posts the Arturo's messages by topics. His own site Spirit Empowered Preaching lists all the Revelation messages by Chapter and verses which i found easier to keep track of ! He is wonderful to listen to


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Nov 25, 2008)

Anybody know when Kenneth Gentry will be done with his commentary on Revelation?


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 25, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> The Monergism link posts the Arturo's messages by topics. His own site Spirit Empowered Preaching lists all the Revelation messages by Chapter and verses which i found easier to keep track of ! He is wonderful to listen to



Thanks again. I just listened to Rev. Arturo's first two "general" sermons on Revelation, and that seems to be just what the doctor ordered.


----------

